# 5D Mark III Black vertical lines (Sensor damage?)



## hugofilipe (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi,

I've had the camera stored for about one month and suddenly these black vertical lines appeared.
Check out the photo.

I've reset everything, unistalled firmware, reinstaled the 1.2.3, then the 1.1.3, restored about everything and problem pressists. 
It shows on live view and video also.

Please tell me that my camera isn't damaged.. :/


----------



## Freddie (Mar 28, 2015)

I had a 1Ds MK II loaner that had a similar problem. It seemed to be in the processing components. It will have to be sent in for adjustment.


----------

